# EBI - Everest Babcock & Brown Alternative Investment Trust



## Nicks (28 April 2008)

Hi All.

I would like to intorduce this stock, EBI, to the forum. They are an absolute return fund.

It has one of the best NTA discounts I've ever seen and 2 large insti's are buying huge chunks.

They pay huge dividends although recently held back from paying one due to the global financial crisis.

I have also personally had a phone conference with their lead investment manager whom sounded very switched on and very honest.

Check it all out for yourself.

Cheers
Nicks


----------



## countryboy (28 April 2008)

Have watched this from $2.50ish for some time.Share buyback appears to be working.management feel the trust is undervalued and have made statements to that effect.Was above $3..... but recently every stock was trading higher than they are now!
Think I will keep watching.


----------



## Nicks (6 May 2008)

Bet your regretting just watching.

Stock has risen strongly to near $3 in the last week.

Company has just announced a further MASSIVE buyback.

Whilst SP is trading at a discount to NTA this should translate into a further and continuing solid upward movement in SP as the company soaks up the discounted shares.


----------



## prawn_86 (6 May 2008)

The head of these guys is Jeremy Reid, who was on top of BRW Young Rich last year.

He seems fairly switched on, especially for his age, but it will be interesting to see how he does with a different market...


----------



## countryboy (6 May 2008)

Yep regret this and PDZ ($2,50 and 55c). Will look at the ann again.I have checked out countless property trusts and financials that recently got hit for no reason other than who they are related too.

Really p#$% one off when directors don't fully disclose what they are doing and this sector is littered with smart a$%^ es and cowboys that peddle heavily geared products which pop like a ballon when the pressure rises.

Idon't regret CPi even though I was in the buy que above 30c! Chose RNY instead!

Yep EBI worth another look high of $3.20 too be tested?


----------



## Nicks (7 May 2008)

The high you mention almost looked like it might get tested this morning! Voila - up very strong this morning. Market is staring to catch on that the massive discount to NTA and the massive buyback are factors ripe for big gains in SP (the company are dead set at closing the NTA gap).


----------



## stock_dexter (22 August 2008)

With today's announcement RE: Ellerston GEMS Fund proposal to de-list (and access values closer to NAV!) I would guess that EBI will make a similar proposal in the next few days.

Thoughts???


----------



## Joe Blow (11 June 2010)

Everest Babcock & Brown Alternative Investment Trust (EBI) is now known as Alternative Investment Trust (AIQ).

Discussion of this company continues in the AIQ thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19780

This thread has now been closed.


----------

